# Hand forged TF hand tools - chisels and slicks, looking for advice



## nebruks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello!

I and my friend (master blacksmith) made chisels and a slick for my upcoming Timber Framing project. He made the steel parts. I made handles and leather tip guards. In my opinion chisels and the slick came out very high quality. So the idea was born - to make my own Timber Framing hand tool workshop were we could manufacture high quality fully hand made tools.

Maybe there are anyone who can give me some advice or some dealer/manager or craftsmen who are interested to take apart in my new idea or someone who wants to order some kind of hand forged tools.

Chisels ar made from high quality carbon steel.

The steel is fully hand forged, we don't use a pneumatic hammer. The facture of the tools looks antique.

Handles are made from ash tree and then linseed oiled.

They come with handmade leather tip guards.

Chisel width: 2" and 1 and 1/2"

Slick width: 3"

Thank you.

Jacob

Here is the link to flickr photostream: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626991499540


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

What it cost me for a slick?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## nebruks (Jul 5, 2011)

firemedic said:


> What it cost me for a slick?
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Heido! 

The price is that what I am thinking about right know. I have to compare Barr tool prices and the very expensive ones from Cariboo Blades - http://www.caribooblades.com/framingchisels.html. If you want some of these - you can say your price at first and we would have to find the right one.

Jacob


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

nebruks said:


> Heido!
> 
> The price is that what I am thinking about right know. I have to compare Barr tool prices and the very expensive ones from Cariboo Blades - http://www.caribooblades.com/framingchisels.html. If you want some of these - you can say your price at first and we would have to find the right one.
> 
> Jacob


Leave me a visitor msg with your e-mail or phone #. thanks

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

May I suggest chamfering the edges on the beveled side of the chisel. It makes a big difference. Other than that they look awesome. I really like the antique look to them. If I didn't have Barr chisels coming out of my ears, I'd order one, if it were chamfered of course.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

And I thought Highland Hardware was goofy for charging $160.00 for slicks and such things.


----------



## RandyL (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you sold any yet? I have Barr chisels also, I really like the feel of them. I think you may be best to pound a few out and let some prominent figures in the timber framing industry try them out and review them for you. Maybe hitting up trade shows and such, there's fox maple school that would be good advertisement as well as others I'm sure to drop a couple off too perhaps. New students need chisels. If you can get into a place like Lee Valley up here in Canada, would also be good for you. Do you guys have Lee Valley or its equivalent in the states? 
But really gotta get them into the hands of the people that use them every day. I'm assuming that's how Barr got into the business, through word of mouth.

Just remembered, try the timber framers guild forum too.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hello, Very interested what is the price for a set?
Thanks, Lee


----------



## nebruks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi.

Thanks for your advice. That is exactly as I am doing at the moment. We have sold about 100 tools in few months to timber framers in UK an USA and collected testimonials from them. We will place them in our web page.

Also we will take apart in trade shows and other events. We will just first open our web page with products developed there.

Here are some more stuff of our work:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628053079505/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

We will son have our page www.neemantools.com, where it will be possible to choose and order our tools directly.

Thanks and all the best

Jacob







RandyL said:


> Have you sold any yet? I have Barr chisels also, I really like the feel of them. I think you may be best to pound a few out and let some prominent figures in the timber framing industry try them out and review them for you. Maybe hitting up trade shows and such, there's fox maple school that would be good advertisement as well as others I'm sure to drop a couple off too perhaps. New students need chisels. If you can get into a place like Lee Valley up here in Canada, would also be good for you. Do you guys have Lee Valley or its equivalent in the states?
> But really gotta get them into the hands of the people that use them every day. I'm assuming that's how Barr got into the business, through word of mouth.
> 
> Just remembered, try the timber framers guild forum too.


----------



## RandyL (Jan 24, 2012)

Those axes are looking pretty sweet. Will you be getting into making belt axes as well? I've been thinking about purchasing one lately. They fit nicely in your hand and can be used for many things. Do you know what the average shipping cost would be to ship to Ontario, Canada? 
Also, maybe you want to consider a career in photography too, that's some pretty nice picture taking. Haha! :icon_smile:


----------



## kg7il (Feb 24, 2011)

The broadaxe caught my eye. 

My input. Price needs to provide an incentive for the neeman product. I have been looking at debarking spuds, broadaxe and other tools.
The big name brands charge a bundle, but have a known (and long) history.

Another input: When the website is built, provide for information. Mfg Information should include as much technical info on the material and build. 
I have wished that Wetterlings and Gansfors provided a little more info. What makes one better than the other?
$320 is real steep, and $160 still runs a little high for me. http://www.hrknives.com/servlet/the-27857/Wetterlings-Broad-Axe./Detail

Because of the high price of these new tools, I continue to look for usable used/antique tools.

I have a great Froe, that is larger and stronger than any I have seen currently offered. Source: Antique Store on I-90
I have two great Adze. Antique Store and Yard Sale.
Large Chisles, Antique Store in Montana, ebay and local shops.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Excellent work! Any updates?


----------



## smithingman (Jan 8, 2010)

What kind of "high carbon" steel are you guys using? S-1,4140 etc? Just curious-nice clean forging job-I'm a smith also. Most of the big stuff like that I've used the S series of steels (the S designating a shock resistant alloy). I use an air hammer though-then finish with a flatter on the anvil for a nice clean look. Those prices are very good for well made stuff. 64 or so on the Rockwell C scale is nice too.
When a tool is made by a good smith and heat treated properly, you end up with a much stronger tool that will put up with more abuse.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

I see that you are offering chisels with the beveled edge. I was going to order the 1 1/2" to check them out. They look great. Sadly, the buttons on your site don't work. To order, or find out more info on a product.


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Ah. I found eher you explain this, on the site.


----------

